# Doctor rant



## toni (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to the doctor yesterday to get help with on going depression, anxiety and insomnia issues. Like every other fool before him he tells me I "don't look depressed". THen tries to blame it on my thyroid. Really!?! I am so sick of doctors trying to blame everything on my thyroid. Oh, you have a cold? Let's check your thyroid! My poor thyroid has been checked at least a dozen time. It's going to develop a complex. :huh:

I am so frustrated. I will have to wait another couple of weeks to get the help I actually need. Which sucks because it was hard enough for me to make this appointment. Asking for help is not my thing. BLAH!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 8, 2011)

That's crazy, Toni. Sorry this happened. I don't think doctors should necessarily write anti-depressant scripts to everyone who comes in the door, but I'm surprised yours didn't at least take your symptoms into consideration beyond your thyroid. 

I've seen therapists on and off over the years, not sure if that's a route you'd consider, but they can be very helpful.

Hope this next doctor visit gets you what you need. Keep being vocal about your needs. Speaking up for yourself might get easier as you do it more often. Good luck and I hope things get better.


----------



## Jah (Jun 8, 2011)

Go to a different doctor and if that doesn't work go to a different one again until you get taken seriously. Hopefully the next doctor won't blame it on your thyroid. I know it's hard going to a doctor for help with that kind of thing but in the end it's worth it. I had depression, anxiety and insomnia and an anti-depressant helped with all three.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 8, 2011)

Im so sorry that happened. Doctors can be a pain in the ass sometimes. 

Ive suffered from all three for years so I know how frustrating it can be. Please go to another doctor so that you can get the help that you need. Good luck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2011)

toni said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday to get help with on going depression, anxiety and insomnia issues. Like every other fool before him he tells me I "don't look depressed". THen tries to blame it on my thyroid. Really!?! I am so sick of doctors trying to blame everything on my thyroid. Oh, you have a cold? Let's check your thyroid! My poor thyroid has been checked at least a dozen time. It's going to develop a complex. :huh:
> 
> I am so frustrated. I will have to wait another couple of weeks to get the help I actually need. Which sucks because it was hard enough for me to make this appointment. Asking for help is not my thing. BLAH!!!!!!!



Did your doctor perform a depression questionnaire on you? You can't tell if someone "looks" depressed. We have these great depression inventories to determine if someone is depressed or not -- for that very reason. I believe that you can also find these online, and complete it and take it with you. That may be the "proof" they need. 

I'm so sorry your concerns have been ignored. It seems so silly to me that a physician would avoid the tools they have for diagnosis and focus on such an objective measure of a patient's mental status.


----------



## toni (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Vicki that is an awesome idea. I am going to do that. I took the test and scored severely depressed 
I am switching doctors too.


----------



## toni (Jul 1, 2011)

**update** I went to a new doctor on Monday. He was very nice, sat down a talked with me for 30 mins. He throughly explained his diagnosis and course of action. He started me on a fast acting antidepressant. I feel like a new person. No more insomnia, I don't hate everyone and simple tasks don't feel so difficult.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, that is *such* good news! Thanks for checking in, Toni! I hope you keep feeling better. How wonderful it must have felt to finally be listened to.


----------



## Jah (Jul 2, 2011)

That's good news. Hope everything continues to go well for you!


----------



## danbsc29630 (Nov 24, 2011)

The other end of the spectrum can be just as bad, I had to just about beg for my doc to even look at my thyroid.


----------

